# Titanium wire?



## Mike

So the Evic VT has got me very curious about titanium wire.

I hear one should never dry burn ti - due to it forming an oxide layer that could pose a danger (Unicorn milk?). How long do coils then last? I've yet to jump on the temperature control train yet, but I'm unsure whether the coils lasting longer because of lower temps outweigh not being able to dry burn them?

Secondly, I saw the Evic has different modes for nickel and ti, does this apply to all temperature control mods? Is the current crop solely for nickel? I've read that it's far nicer working with titanium wire than nickel and you also don't end up in a position where you're working with 0.0xΩ coils.

Lastly. Temp regulation and dual coils. Do they work together? I read somewhere (wasn't paying a lot of attention though) that someone wasn't able to get their temp control working because their coils were mismatched. I'm a bit pedantic about this sort of stuff. To the point where I'll check resistance with one coil in and make sure it's exactly half once the second one is in (you'll be surprised at how easily this can be off). Will this be a necessity? Some atties I have are a bit trickier to do this on than other.

Has anyone been working with titanium coils locally? I read that some people use them in mechs and normal VW mods. Would love to see some pics!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-risks-of-titanium/
"....
*Titanium’s Effect on Your Brain*
Titanium exposure may be harmful to your brain. Titanium nano particles can enter directly into the hippocampus region of the brain through the nose and olfactory bulb. Research conducted by Escuela Superior de Medicina at Instituto Politécnico Nacional found that titanium dioxide had a toxic effect on glial cells in the brain, suggesting that exposure to titanium dioxide may cause brain injury and be a health hazard. [4]

Long-term chronic exposure and environmental pollution are not documented and a relationship between nano particle exposure and development of degenerative brain diseases may exist..."

i'd be careful mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Mike

HPBotha said:


> http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-risks-of-titanium/
> "....
> *Titanium’s Effect on Your Brain*
> Titanium exposure may be harmful to your brain. Titanium nano particles can enter directly into the hippocampus region of the brain through the nose and olfactory bulb. Research conducted by Escuela Superior de Medicina at Instituto Politécnico Nacional found that titanium dioxide had a toxic effect on glial cells in the brain, suggesting that exposure to titanium dioxide may cause brain injury and be a health hazard. [4]
> 
> Long-term chronic exposure and environmental pollution are not documented and a relationship between nano particle exposure and development of degenerative brain diseases may exist..."
> 
> i'd be careful mate.



This is exactly why I've posted this under "health matters". Seem it's very risky business..


----------



## Andre

A very long thread on titanium on ECF: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/titanium-wires.580313/

The OP actually asserts it is better than Kanthal.

Skimmed through. Seems ok to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## HPBotha

Look i am not a materials expert, but play it safe - any metal oxidise can be created under high temperatures. Temp control has not yet been shown to work, or at least i am not aware of actual temperatures shown during temp control via a thermal camera. or even a thermal probe record. but i doubt that the temperatures being produced at 40 dna levels are sufficient to pump it high enough.


----------



## HPBotha

ok.... head over to http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S1516-14392007000300004&script=sci_arttext

600 degrees celsius over 48 hrs .... and titanium oxide is still not removed from the titanium samples used in the study.... now i do not know the effects that the drawing the titanium wire has on the mineral and the subsequent distribution of initial oxidation crystals... but the event of heating and cooling the coils over the life of the coil.... well there is a risk of nano particles being dislodged on the surface. hell the same goes for kanthal!

"Crystallization of the passive film into anatase occurs at 276 °C. Rutile starts growing from about 444 °C (peak at 457 °C) and is the only stable oxide above 718 °C. Between 457 and 718 °C the oxide film is composed of anatase and rutile sublayers."

short end of this discussion --- be careful and never get your coils to white hot


----------



## Andre

HPBotha said:


> short end of this discussion --- be careful and never get your coils to white hot


Absolutely - that was the same conclusion reached re Dr Farsalinos and the Kanthal debate as I saw it. Fortunately, at my resistance and mech tech, this is not likely to happen at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I like this thread @Mike and thanks for your contributions @HPBotha 
Very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Manbearpig

I find it rather strange that the author of the article discredits a study funded by L'Oreal for being biased but at the end of his own article he punts a metal detox product?

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/health-risks-of-titanium/


----------



## JimmyZee

Titanium is also highly combustible. Stealthvape removed it from their site a while back:
http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/titanium_wire_update


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

HPBotha said:


> Look i am not a materials expert, but play it safe - any metal oxidise can be created under high temperatures. Temp control has not yet been shown to work, or at least i am not aware of actual temperatures shown during temp control via a thermal camera. or even a thermal probe record. but i doubt that the temperatures being produced at 40 dna levels are sufficient to pump it high enough.



Hey HP, check out Busurdo's reviews of temp sensing mods, he uses probes, most of these mods, run a little cooler (quite a bit cooler in the case of the VT)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

